# mac keyboard and mouse not working



## raptor6847 (Feb 13, 2010)

I have a macbook pro 15" model A1226. Before it had a problem with the graphics chip, and the screen would not turn on. I reflowed the nvidia chip with a heat gun, and now when i put it back together, the mac boots up fine. but the keyboard and mouse do not work. I am able to plug in a usb mouse and use that. Also currently this mac boots into windows xp, but i believe that it does have the mac os installed still, just dont know how to boot to it. How can i fix the keyboard and mouse on this? Will I have to do another reflow on it?


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

Sounds like you need to re-open and make sure keyboard/trackpad connectors are properly seated.

If so, could be your "reflowing" procedure could have damaged something internally.
(It doesn't sound software related from the info provided)


----------



## raptor6847 (Feb 13, 2010)

i checked the keyboard / trackpad connector. it seems fine. must have damaged something else then. is there any way to find out?


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

Did you run the Apple Hardware Test?

http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1509?viewlocale=en_US&locale=en_US

P.S. I would never recommend the reflowing option unless a complete last resort. Often it's a temporary fix and can cause other problems also.
I had a friend who had nvidia issues with his MBP and for $300 Apple replaced an out of warranty MBP logic board for him. Not cheap, but better long term and safer solution.


----------



## raptor6847 (Feb 13, 2010)

i cant run the apple test since its not taking keyboard and trackpad input. will try tomorrow when i find my usb keyboard. I only did the reflow because this is my friends old computer, and he doesnt really have anything to lose from me trying to reflow it. when i got it checked from an apple store, they said it would cost me 500 to replace the mobo on it.

is there a way to run apple hardware test when you are booted into osx?


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

raptor6847 said:


> i cant run the apple test since its not taking keyboard and trackpad input. will try tomorrow when i find my usb keyboard. I only did the reflow because this is my friends old computer, and he doesnt really have anything to lose from me trying to reflow it. when i got it checked from an apple store, they said it would cost me 500 to replace the mobo on it.
> 
> is there a way to run apple hardware test when you are booted into osx?


Yes and no. You need a 3rd party hack (installed), and a keyboard still to boot into single user mode.

So in your case, no. You'll just have to wait until you get your USB keyboard.


----------



## raptor6847 (Feb 13, 2010)

i got my keyboard, are there any links and tutorials for this 3rd party hack? I cant seem to get the apple hardware test to run with my usb keyboard.


----------



## Apple911ca (Oct 26, 2012)

Go back to the apple store, have them run MRI and ASD on it (no charge) if it passes all tests then something was damaged during self repair and would likely need new logic board. You can also try resetting pram by holding command option p r during startup (on external keyboard) alternatively hold option during startup to select boot drive (Mac hd instead of windows)


----------



## raptor6847 (Feb 13, 2010)

ok, got some new information from my friend, apparantly the keyboard and trackpad stopped working before the gfx chip went bad. So my reflowing didnt damage anything else.


----------

